# 2 guns



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

i just traded foe a springfield 1911-A1 in 45acp its stanles steel with wood grips in excelente condition i was wonderin what the value is? 
i also got a smith and wesson 6946 9mm its a 12shot stanless and i would like to know what it is worth thanks for the help :beer:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Go to Gunbroker.com and do a search for the two guns. I'm guessing that a few are available. You can see what the range of prices is.
About three years ago, I bought a used Springfield SS 1911 "loaded" version for $500. That was about right for the condition of the gun.
Pete


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

In the current economic climate, they will probably fetch less than you might think, except for that hi-cap S&W. Without question the Friends Of Obama are going to (not try to) reinstate the Clinton Ban, which included high capacity handgun mags. This time, I think they will also go after the handguns themselves...

In light of this near certainty, hi-cap mags are currently drawing a premium price...


----------

